# 1 14 15



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

A quick hunt to check out a field for the weekend produced these 4 and a band . Lot of birds in the area .




PS ; I wasn't on the hunt,but , Chris Scrant one of the local waterfowl outfitters sent me this picture . I'll be hunting in the morning .


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice job popeye


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Still a lot of geese around . I hope to get out a few more times before the season ends .


----------

